# colitis



## 142 (Feb 4, 2012)

hi 
my 6 month old cockerpoo has got colitis could this be the reason for pooing inside at night and also weeing ?


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi sorry to hear of your pup's colitis. I had a cocker who had colitis from when he was a small pup. He would do up to seven poos while on a walk and could also lose control in the house. He was put onto a special diet and given sulphasalazine when he had flare ups. Hope this helps. xx


----------

